# BLASC 3 - UPDATE: 30.11.2010



## ZAM (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben zum dritten Mal den BLASC-Client erweitert. Natürlich freuen wir uns auch weiterhin über Euer Feedback, ihr könnt also den Client ausgiebig nutzen und uns in diesem speziell dafür eingerichteten Unterforum mitteilen, falls etwas nicht funktioniert, oder Vorschläge einbringen, auch wenn wir nicht alle umsetzen können.

*Anleitung*

*1. Installation*
Ladet euch einfach die BLASC 3 herunter und führt die Datei aus. 

Download: http://get.blasc.de


*2. Installationshinweise*
2.1 Datenübernahme
Beachtet bitte, dass wir aus BLASC2, keine Datenübernahme von der in BLASC3 möglich ist. Das heißt, nach der Installation tragt ihr bitte Eure buffed Accounts in den BLASC Client ein und nehmt
Eure Einstellungen vor. 
*
3. Einstellungen*
Für einen ausgiebigen Test solltet ihr per Rechtsklick auf das „B"-Icon die Konfiguration aufrufen und eure individuellen Einstellungen vornehmen.


*4. Feedback*
Euer Feedback könnt ihr in diesem extra dafür eingerichteten Forum hinterlassen. Wenn euch bei dem Client etwas auffällt, Menüsprünge nicht stimmen, Funktionen nicht das tun was sie sollen usw. dann scheut euch nicht uns das auch mitzuteilen. Dies macht ihr am besten mit kurzer Beschreibung von dem was nicht geht, wie man es reproduzieren kann und wenn möglich mit einem Screenshot.

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Client und möchten uns bereits bei euch für eure Unterstützung bedanken. Wir hoffen auf eure Anregungen, Hinweise und positives Feedback. 

Euer buffed.de-Team


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2010)

Eine neue Version von BLASC3 ist verfügbar. Sie enthält folgende Patches:



*[1.0.0.14 (09.05.2011)]*

Mouseover-Tooltip auf dem Icon, dass und welches Spiel grade läuft
Ändern der Icon-Farbe zur Erkennung, dass ein Spiel aus der Spielzeiterfassung läuft
Sound Ordner bei World of Warcraft löst keine Fehler mehr aus
Nicht vorhandene Temp-Dateien lösen keine Exceptions mehr aus
Manuelles hochladen von World of Warcaft-Daten via Tray Icon
 *[1.0.0.13 (30.11.2011)]
*
Diverse Login-Probleme behoben
*
[1.0.0.10 (08.07.2010)]*

Hotfix für WoW-Profiler.
*
[1.0.0.9 (06.07.2010)]*

Hotfix für gleichzeitigem Betrieb von WoW Live und Cataclysm Beta.
*[1.0.0.8 (06.06.2010)]*

Es wurde ein Fehler behoben welcher manuelle Runes of Magic Installationen als ungültig erkannt hat.
*[1.0.0.6 fix (21.05.2010)]*

RoM Profiler: Ein Fehler wurde behoben welcher RoM Charaktere auf der Datenbank nicht sichtbar machte.
 *[1.0.0.6 (19.05.2010)]*

Blasc3: Diverse Kompatibilitätsanpassungen für Windows Vista und Windows 7
Blasc3: Ein Fehler bei den Proxy-Server Einstellungen wurde behoben
WoW Profiler: Es wurde eine Privat-Server validierung hinzugefügt
RoM Profiler: Ein Fehler wurde behoben, der die RoM-Einstellungen zurückgesetzt hat
Diverse kleine Bugfixes und erweitertes Log-Funktionalität in allen Komponenten
*[1.0.0.5 (16.03.2010)]*

Beim Spielzeitplugin sind nun standardmässig alle Spiele angehackt.
Der Addon Manager startet nun nicht mehr automatisch nach der Installation.
Ein Bug gefixt der teilweise das Updaten des BLASCProfilers (RoM/WoW) abgebrochen hatte.
*[1.0.0.2 fix 3 (19.02.2010)]*

Hinzugefügt: Popup-Info im Tray-Bereich, sobald Daten hochgeladen wurden
Behoben: Pfaderkennung Runes of Magic
Behoben: Datenupload für Runes of Magic, WoW und Warhammer-Daten
*[1.0.0.2 fix 2 (17.02.2010)]*

Hinzugefügt: Uninstall-Link in Start -> Programme
Hinzugefügt: Nachfrage des Installers, ob Blasc3 gestartet werden soll
Behoben: Addon-Download-Problem für WoW-Addons
*[1.0.0.2 fix]*

Behoben: Abstürzen beim Start, wenn die Font-Glättung in Windows aktiviert ist.
*
[1.0.0.2]*

Release-Version

*Download:*
http://www.buffed.de...c-auf-buffed-de

*Hinweis:*
Der direkte Patch für die aktuell laufenden Beta-Clienten kommt noch. Momentan werden die Änderungen nur mit dem neuen Blasc3Setup.msi wirksam.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2010)

/update


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.6 (19.05.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.6 fix (21.05.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.8 (06.06.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.9 (06.07.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.10 (08.07.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

/update

*[1.0.0.13 (30.11.2010)]*


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

/update

*[1.0.0.14 (09.05.2011)]
*


----------

